# The Animosity Apocalypticon 2015



## Llamafish

The Animosity Apocalypticon is nearly upon us! Running from the 6th to the 8th of November there is just enough time left to muster your Super Heavies and Gargantuan Monsters for the Annual Apocalypse event at Slayer Gaming in Mansfield, Nottinghamshire!



This year we are also welcoming 30k legions and those players that might not have an Apocalypse sized army, but still want to strike down one of the many Lords of War.



If you are interested, simply download the events pack to find out more!



Also, as if you’d need any more encouragement, look here for previous event information or photos.



Or get in touch with the Animosity Team by our facebook, our forum or newly revived Animosity blog!


----------



## neferhet

seems cool! good luck boys!


----------



## Iraqiel

Awesome! I hope you get some pictures to upload and show off!


----------



## Llamafish

yeah the more we have attend the better it will be


----------

